# Communicating With Women. Help Us, Ladies!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Menstrual cup. Heard about this thing about ten years ago. Guys, go look it up. It's not something that comes up while we are sitting around the fire pit and discussing the state of the union. Maybe it should, though.

Ladies, I have no daughters and no experience talking to females about female issues. I doubt I am in this boat by myself. My question is simple; how do we bring up topics like alternative feminine hygiene concepts with the women around us?

Here's a secondary question, if y'all don't mind. Even if y'all are able to bring up this topic with women, they might not listen, and we'll still need to prepare for them, as we'll still need to take care of them when they show up when the lights go out. What things can we procure and what can we do to prepare for women, if we find ourselves without Walmart for a few years?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd seen these before.
They seem to be a good solution to a long-life alternative since they are reusable.

I have extra hygiene items for my wife, and she's had to use them from time to time when grocery planning wasn't well managed.
However, in a long term grid down situation, they won't last long, and replacements will be difficult.

These cups might be something to look into, but it sounds like something that might be a personal choice as to which one, and that topic can get awkward if you aren't comfortable with talking about it.
I certainly couldn't bring this up with ANY woman other than my wife, even if I know the recipient is inclined to be prepared.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Alcohol and menstrual cups. That's all we need.

For your first question, what women are you bringing this up to? I guess that would decide how you approach it. I wouldn't recommend walking up to a woman on the street and preaching the gospel of superior feminine hygiene products, though. :tango_face_grin:

I'd definitely buy a dozen boxes of tampons. To me, facing a disaster scenario without some way of taking care of that part would be so much harder. It's such a stigma in our society already. Pads are good too, I imagine most women use a combination of the two. You can get cheap menstrual cups too, around $15 on Amazon. Those would be lifesavers to pass out.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I just brought this up to my wife not to days ago. It was a large oversight good to bring it up


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Over 30 years of marriage has taught me when to excuse myself, go take a leak and get lost for awhile. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Alcohol and menstrual cups. That's all we need.
> 
> For your first question, what women are you bringing this up to? I guess that would decide how you approach it. I wouldn't recommend walking up to a woman on the street and preaching the gospel of superior feminine hygiene products, though. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I'd definitely buy a dozen boxes of tampons. To me, facing a disaster scenario without some way of taking care of that part would be so much harder. It's such a stigma in our society already. Pads are good too, I imagine most women use a combination of the two. You can get cheap menstrual cups too, around $15 on Amazon. Those would be lifesavers to pass out.


Obviously, I'm not going to be on a street corner, attempting to discuss such things with strangers, crazy person, you! :tango_face_grin:

Family members, mostly, I suppose, but I'm sure there are going to be women or families with women who are not prepared beyond stocking up on the usual items. Are there other things that are better suited for SHTF scenarios?

World events are a bit quirky, nowadays, and I'm wanting all bases covered.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Over 30 years of marriage has taught me when to excuse myself, go take a leak and get lost for awhile. :tango_face_grin:


Yeah. Great way to prepare. lain:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Obviously, I'm not going to be on a street corner, attempting to discuss such things with strangers, crazy person, you! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Family members, mostly, I suppose, but I'm sure there are going to be women or families with women who are not prepared beyond stocking up on the usual items. Are there other things that are better suited for SHTF scenarios?
> 
> World events are a bit quirky, nowadays, and I'm wanting all bases covered.


Something like cups are going to be the most user friendly in that scenario. Since you asked, here's one specifically I thought was pretty low maintenance, although it would be uncomfortable: https://www.amazon.com/Menstrual-Cup-FDA-Registered-Alternative/dp/B0718X4DML

And _since you asked_, I'll go out and say that the cups are messy and need a place to clean them out, so if running water is an issue, something else might be better. There are disposable cups too, but tampons I think are probably the most commonly used so that'd be the better option in that regard.

Cloth pads might be good too, or at the very least extra flannel to be turned into them in a pinch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Something like cups are going to be the most user friendly in that scenario. Since you asked, here's one specifically I thought was pretty low maintenance, although it would be uncomfortable: https://www.amazon.com/Menstrual-Cup-FDA-Registered-Alternative/dp/B0718X4DML
> 
> And _since you asked_, I'll go out and say that the cups are messy and need a place to clean them out, so if running water is an issue, something else might be better. There are disposable cups too, but tampons I think are probably the most commonly used so that'd be the better option in that regard.
> 
> Cloth pads might be good too, or at the very least extra flannel to be turned into them in a pinch.


_Since you responded_, thanks!

Prepping means _prepping_. It means learning new skills and new concepts, and it'll take you out of your 40 hour work week, cable TV, big box store comfort zone.

What I don't want to have had the chance to ask questions, learn, be able to assist, and prepare, not do these things, only to let family and friends down because I didn't.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Great thread, Denton. Women in their child bearing years will definitely have more hygiene issues than men in an SHTF situation. I think that the cups do take a bit of time to get the hang of, and so a modest supply of pads and tampons are worth having while women are getting the hang of it. I think once you get the hang of it, the cups are the best. Tampons and pads are made of cotton and cotton is mainly all GMO crops here in the US these days. So unless the sanitary napkins or pads expressly state "organic", you can count on factoring in of stuff like Roundup into the equation. The menstrual cups are so much cheaper, too. One can last indefinitely and they are easy to clean with a little warm water.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Meh!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Great thread, Denton. Women in their child bearing years will definitely have more hygiene issues than men in an SHTF situation. I think that the cups do take a bit of time to get the hang of, and so a modest supply of pads and tampons are worth having while women are getting the hang of it. I think once you get the hang of it, the cups are the best. Tampons and pads are made of cotton and cotton is mainly all GMO crops here in the US these days. So unless the sanitary napkins or pads expressly state "organic", you can count on factoring in of stuff like Roundup into the equation. The menstrual cups are so much cheaper, too. One can last indefinitely and they are easy to clean with a little warm water.


Crap I never thought about the Roundup angle.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I would suggest that if you aren't comfortable bringing the subject up with your significant other or even your daughters, since they are relatively inexpensive it wouldn't hurt to have them on hand and just keep quiet about it until they are needed, if ever.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Crap I never thought about the Roundup angle.


Glyphosate was found in something like 98% of conventional tampons. Just read that story the other day. Now I want to be a man.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

indie said:


> Now I want to be a man.


I still don't haha


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

TG said:


> I still don't haha


Well, we certainly have some perks, but that is sure not one of them!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Menstrual cup.


Doesn't sound like something I want to drink out of.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> I would suggest that if you aren't comfortable bringing the subject up with your significant other or even your daughters, since they are relatively inexpensive it wouldn't hurt to have them on hand and just keep quiet about it until they are needed, if ever.


Great suggestion SGG ... be prepared as much as you can for your loved one's, even if you are the only one with the foresight.

Personally, the dialogue isn't a problem with me as I typically, and by nature utilize a straightforward approach. I told my now 18 year old daughter about sex when she was 12 or so, and have continued a very open dialogue with her since, including her menstrual cramp remedies (she has hard periods). I am equally open with my wife in most matters. I have a 5 gallon sealed pail full of the brand of tampons they both wear, and they are aware that it is in my stores. However, this thread brings up a great point .... what will I (they) do after our supply is exhausted? I will now look into the cup and make a couple purchases.

Great question and post Denton, on a topic that is easy for men to skip right over.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope I'm not taking this thread too far into left field, but in the SHTF, women are going to have to learn not to be such paddy-you-know-whats...Like about which tampons they use, etc. For a little girl, that's is hard, especially in a stressful SHTF time, but it is the way it may well have to be. And things may well come to something far more serious. For example, a women can't expect the man is going to hold the hand of another woman who's dying in child birth. It'll be up to us; the women. Soldiers die in battlefields, women in all likelihood will once again die in childbirth. We need to be mentally ready for that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> I hope I'm not taking this thread too far into left field, but in the SHTF, women are going to have to learn not to be such paddy-you-know-whats...Like about which tampons they use, etc. For a little girl, that's is hard, especially in a stressful SHTF time, but it is the way it may well have to be. And things may well come to something far more serious. For example, a women can't expect the man is going to hold the hand of another woman who's dying in child birth. It'll be up to us; the women. Soldiers die in battlefields, women in all likelihood will once again die in childbirth. We need to be mentally ready for that.


Women are still dying in childbirth every day in US.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Crap I never thought about the Roundup angle.





indie said:


> Glyphosate was found in something like 98% of conventional tampons. Just read that story the other day. Now I want to be a man.


I also didn't think of that, yes cotton fields and wheat fields are sprayed to cause the plants to die quicker, quicker harvest, more plantings per year...

On the plus side of the Glyphosate, no more shaving or waxing...

.o0(now I know why I was banned from the ladies section)
*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sooo... ladies, tell me about the cup, isn't it bad to keep it all stopped up, so to speak, I thought that could lead to real bad stuff, like septic.

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Sooo... ladies, tell me about the cup, isn't it bad to keep it all stopped up, so to speak, I thought that could lead to real bad stuff, like septic.
> 
> *Rancher*


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/health....here-are-pros-and-cons-of-menstrual-cups/amp/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure glad we have smart women, here!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A slight twist on something mentioned several times on this thread.

Guys, you've spent $2000+ on guns, $1000+ on shells. How about tossing $60 worth of menstrual cups in the preps for ladies that may possibly be in your group. If your ladies don't need them conceder the super high trade value.

Also as mentioned by Annie??? (I think) a box or 3 of pads "for cup training purposes" but also would make dandy wound bandages.

'nuf said.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I remember an early girlfriend talking about "pads" held in place by a garter looking thing (remember garter belts to hold panty hose), but if times get rough even a hand sewn "garter thing" (picture a sexy female wearing garters) requires pads or your wash cloths folded up and clipped in. Spend the $60 and help the females in your area.... and either become a super hero among your female loved ones (or guests) or have a super high value trade item. 

Considering that "the cup" probably will last a woman for years it's probably a better trade item than TP,,, especially to her "man" who won't have to listen to her complain about "female issues". No offence Ladies,,, we are all human with all of out varied human body problems;... even Slippy with his slippy bourbon farts.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You have to be careful how you bring up the topic or your wife might just hop on her menstrual cycle and run you over


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent topic and one I have not given much thought to frankly. I buy bullets, guns, beans, etc without much consideration for the "female" side of things. 
( I have one of those :tango_face_wink @Denton thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Menstrual cup. Heard about this thing about ten years ago. Guys, go look it up. It's not something that comes up while we are sitting around the fire pit and discussing the state of the union. Maybe it should, though.
> 
> Ladies, I have no daughters and no experience talking to females about female issues. I doubt I am in this boat by myself. My question is simple; how do we bring up topics like alternative feminine hygiene concepts with the women around us?
> 
> ...


Denton, you put up the tepee/wigwam out back and get a week of peace and quiet each month. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We have a deal at my house.

I don't ask questions about anything related to "female plumbing," and she doesn't question me on why an automatic version of a manually available knife costs three times the amount.

...we've been together almost 40 years...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Best to educate yourself . News flash men and women are not the same . For the younger men out there as you and wife age educate your self's on the signs and effects of Menopause. It is real it will happen.
It will effect each women in different ways and all in some ways. The better prepared both of you are the better both lives will be as it passes. There are emotional and physical effects you will face.
Men trying to hide will not save you.
Breast cancer will touch your life if not your wife it will impact someone in your life. Not much you can do to stop or cure it , that is the doctors job but emotional support for those most effected by it goes a long way. Same applies for the lost of a child not delivered yet, miscarriages all issue you will either face directly of indirectly.
Mom once again thanks for not hiding the world from us. Did not make sense at the time but can in handy down the road.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> Women are still dying in childbirth every day in US.


Some. So many more though once the poop hits, sad to say.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Best to educate yourself . News flash men and women are not the same . For the younger men out there as you and wife age educate your self's on the signs and effects of Menopause. It is real it will happen.
> It will effect each women in different ways and all in some ways. The better prepared both of you are the better both lives will be as it passes. There are emotional and physical effects you will face.
> Men trying to hide will not save you.
> Breast cancer will touch your life if not your wife it will impact someone in your life. Not much you can do to stop or cure it , that is the doctors job but emotional support for those most effected by it goes a long way. Same applies for the lost of a child not delivered yet, miscarriages all issue you will either face directly of indirectly.
> Mom once again thanks for not hiding the world from us. Did not make sense at the time but can in handy down the road.


Breastfeeding will lower a woman's chances of getting breast cancer. Skin cancer mortality rates in women are even higher than breast cancer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> We have a deal at my house.
> 
> I don't ask questions about anything related to "female plumbing," and she doesn't question me on why an automatic version of a manually available knife costs three times the amount.
> 
> ...we've been together almost 40 years...


Congrats on the almost 40 years. That's wonderful.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


>


HEY! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Excellent topic and one I have not given much thought to frankly. I buy bullets, guns, beans, etc without much consideration for the "female" side of things.
> ( I have one of those :tango_face_wink @Denton thanks for the heads up.


I appreciate it, brother.
I expected some silly comments, and got them, but I think even those guys learned from this. If nothing else, it planted seeds that will grow into contemplation and then action. The national debt is increasing, earthquakes are increasing, international turmoil is crazy, wars and rumors of wars, etc.; time to ramp up preps is past due. Bases need to be covered.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/health....here-are-pros-and-cons-of-menstrual-cups/amp/


Thanks TG, that really doesn't say anything about septic, and I was really thinking of Toxic Shock Syndrome (TSS).

I had always heard that girls/women had to be careful about the "new" tampons (showing my age here) and not to leave them in too long.

NIH has apparently had at least one case of TSS, and there really probably hasn't been a study done. confirmed case of toxic shock syndrome

And of course an article about how cups are better than tampons... TSS and Menstrual Products

_"Tampon use, in particular, has long been linked to Toxic Shock Syndrome. Especially during the 1980's, super-absorbent tampons were among the leading culprits (due to people leaving them in the vagina longer) but, since they have started being pulled from the market the number of menstrual TSS cases (about 1 in 100,000) has declined. However, menstruation isn't the only cause of TSS - 50% of cases are non-menstrual and 25% are found in men. These cases can come from things like complications with surgery, post-partum wounds, and even bone infections."_

*Rancher*


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The reason for TSS in tampons is because the blood stays in contact with your body. In cups, the blood is collected inside the cup and does not stay in contact with the body. The incubation of the bacteria probably still occurs in those rare cases, but they are not reabsorbed by the body. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> The reason for TSS in tampons is because the blood stays in contact with your body. In cups, the blood is collected inside the cup and does not stay in contact with the body. The incubation of the bacteria probably still occurs in those rare cases, but they are not reabsorbed by the body. At least that's what I think.


If I recall correctly, the tampons caused abrasions, and leaving them in too long allowed bacteria to build up and enter the bloodstream through the abrasions.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> If I recall correctly, the tampons caused abrasions, and leaving them in too long allowed bacteria to build up and enter the bloodstream through the abrasions.


 @Denton ... I wouldn't know, would you like to share your experiences with us? :tango_face_wink:

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> @Denton ... I wouldn't know, would you like to share your experiences with us? :tango_face_wink:
> 
> *Rancher*


OK, I'll be glad to share!

Even before being handed over to the substandard, government controlled public education system, my mother taught me to read. On top of that, everything in the house went quiet for the local and national news.

There!

I hope I didn't disappoint. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I appreciate it, brother.
> I expected some silly comments, and got them, but I think even those guys learned from this. If nothing else, it planted seeds that will grow into contemplation and then action. The national debt is increasing, earthquakes are increasing, international turmoil is crazy, wars and rumors of wars, etc.; time to ramp up preps is past due. Bases need to be covered.


I agree, I fear time grows short.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna use my wife as bear bait when the time comes and stake her out in a field with a bell around her neck. That and making red paint.

I will get the animal so she's in no real danger.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Thanks TG, that really doesn't say anything about septic, and I was really thinking of Toxic Shock Syndrome (TSS).
> ]


I grew up working at a girls summer camp where the girls would stay for a month on the property. We had one young girl (14 I think) who being inexperienced with tampons had lost one up there a week or so before she came to the camp. Anyway massive infection, spiking fever, and she was seriously sick. I was the one who drove the girl and our nurse to the local hospital and by my bad luck was outside in the hallway when the tampon was removed. The odor was horrendous and the poor girl had to stay in the hospital for several days. Not sure if it was TSS but it was bad.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everything can be Googled


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I grew up working at a girls summer camp where the girls would stay for a month on the property. We had one young girl (14 I think) who being inexperienced with tampons had lost one up there a week or so before she came to the camp. Anyway massive infection, spiking fever, and she was seriously sick. I was the one who drove the girl and our nurse to the local hospital and by my bad luck was outside in the hallway when the tampon was removed. The odor was horrendous and the poor girl had to stay in the hospital for several days. Not sure if it was TSS but it was bad.


oooh, poor kid. :sad2:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's another great feminine hygiene product for your ladies bob! It's a real pisser.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Crap I never thought about the Roundup angle.


(From Slippy's Guide to Communicating with the Ladies, Volume 4)

...Page 45; When clearing the Bush and area around the Bush ROUNDUP should never be used. A contoured shearing tool and sharp set of safety razors is all one needs! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

indie said:


> Alcohol and menstrual cups. That's all we need...


To quote the singing minstril Meat Loaf, 2 out of 3 ain't bad...

And I am definetly down with half the quote above! :vs_laugh:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> To quote the singing minstril Meat Loaf, 2 out of 3 ain't bad...
> 
> And I am definetly down with half the quote above! :vs_laugh:


Great. Now I've got a song stuck in my head.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

indie said:


> Great. Now I've got a song stuck in my head.


Be thankful that's all you got in your head!

(Slippy then shakes his head trying to clear all the voices, songs and other such nonsense that reside in HIS (extraordinarily handsome) head! :vs_cool::vs_smirk::vs_worry::tango_face_wink::vs_lol::devil::vs_wave:...)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope I wasn't too vulgar in post #48, I was trying to be a little bit funny (sorry), but seriously products like "You go girl" and their knock offs are great preps for relatively little cost. Even in non-shtf situations, just having to face a dirty toilet at a rest stop is a great reason to have one of these things in your bag. But in a more serious situation where you had to bug out fast, it could make a huge difference for ladies.

https://go-girl.com/what-is-gogirl/


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> I hope I wasn't too vulgar in post #48, I was trying to be a little bit funny (sorry), but seriously products like "You go girl" and their knock offs are great preps for relatively little cost. Even in non-shtf situations, just having to face a dirty toilet at a rest stop is a great reason to have one of these things in your bag. But in a more serious situation where you had to bug out fast, it could make a huge difference for ladies.
> 
> https://go-girl.com/what-is-gogirl/


Too vulgar? Is there such thing in present company? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I hope I wasn't too vulgar in post #48, I was trying to be a little bit funny (sorry), but seriously products like "You go girl" and their knock offs are great preps for relatively little cost. Even in non-shtf situations, just having to face a dirty toilet at a rest stop is a great reason to have one of these things in your bag. But in a more serious situation where you had to bug out fast, it could make a huge difference for ladies.
> 
> https://go-girl.com/what-is-gogirl/


You weren't, and those of us who frequent here know where you stand. Carry on.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Lil more expensive but I have thought about these for shtf purposes. Not sure the cup is for me, we try to stock up on sanitary napkins here n there

https://www.shethinx.com/

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Lil more expensive but I have thought about these for shtf purposes. Not sure the cup is for me, we try to stock up on sanitary napkins here n there
> 
> https://www.shethinx.com/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


I'd forgotten about those. That's an excellent stockup item for bartering, etc. too!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I hope I wasn't too vulgar in post #...


Alex, I'll take "Things Slippy Never Said" for $1000.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Alex, I'll take "Things Slippy Never Said" for $1000.
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


An honest appraisal of his physical appearance.
And how he got the handle Slippy. Perhaps it was a personal lubricant thing???


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got 2 young (over 18) bucks who know to get here if things get rough. Considering the fact that both are in long term dating relationships and could possibly arrive with their ladies I think I'll go ahead and order some "cups" just in case. Being an old school kind of guy I'll just take unopened UPS box and toss it high in the guest bathroom closet.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy at the grocery store with his favorite female grabbing wine, breath spray, deodorant,, he has a gleam in his eye as he watches her wiggle down the isle.

Suddenly he sees her toss a box of pads and a box of tampons into the cart. Broken hearted, feeling dejected, and with a hang-dog expression on his face he slips back to the beer isle and picks up a 12 pack and a bag of chips...... Ahhh, broken dreams....:vs_lol:

But it's a two way street,,,, sometimes the frisky lady watches us pick up a bottle of Jack Daniel's and just sighs as she slips back to the romance novel book isle.

Ain't life a bitch?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------

